# my new aurora builds



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

see pics below and on page 2


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

These are fantastic Buzz, especially the Spock kit....its spured me on to finish mine.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

thanks sun, the spock kit was fun to paint, but was a bad fitting kit.

Buzz


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

buzzconroy said:


> thanks sun, the spock kit was fun to paint, but was a bad fitting kit.
> 
> Buzz


One of Aurora's better likenesses though. Great work as always, Buzz. You take these kits to a different level. The U.N.C.L.E. kit in particular is just amazing looking.


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

WOW! Fierce stuff, amigo!

deane


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks zorro and daikens for the compliments.

Buzz


----------



## SteveT (Oct 13, 1999)

Hmm..for some reason i can't view these......


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Me either. It says 'the page(s) cannot be displayed'

- GJS


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

here we go, i will post pics here


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

here are the pics, sorry about that folks


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

spock with snakes


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

green beret 1966


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

green beret


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

parks born loser napoleon


----------



## modelman5 (Sep 17, 1999)

*Great Work*

Buzz, Some AWESOME stuff there my friend :thumbsup: 

MM5


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

parks hitler


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks alot for the kind words troy

happy modelling
Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

parks castro


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Good looking stuff! Great work Buzz!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

thank you very much


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Geez Randy!!! Very super awesomely great! I'm running out of superlatives!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

hehehe thanks Rich


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

this in an original phantom by aurora 1963 canadian hard box version, the detail was so crisp because it was a first run, I am getting fussy in my old age. oh well
shading looks better in person. camera makes it look blotchy.
buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

close up


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

the base was drybrush


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

*MY GOD!!!! :freak: **Just when I think I'm getting adequate at this hobby, *I see pics like these!! HOLY CRAP!!! 

GREAT WORK!!!


Wayne


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

SUPERB STUFF!!!!!! Congratulations! It's beauties like those that keep me enthusiastic about trying to improve with every project!
OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

See here BuzzConroy, not only are you discouraging, you are disgusting !! After seeing this blatant display of talent in these last postings I am going to trash my entire model setup and go back to cutting out paper dolls and underwater basketweaving !!  

Dabbler

Great job(s) !!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again for the kind words, we learn new things all the time in this hobby,
I have been doing models for 40 years, still learning new things.
Buzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Awesome build-ups Buzz.

And I agree, the first run Aurora kits are so nice and crisp! I have a few of them myself.

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

thanks monster modelman


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Superb work all the way around Buzz! :thumbsup: Man I gotta learn how to use an airbrush!


----------



## SteveT (Oct 13, 1999)

Killer job! Is that an IPod that Spock has in his left hand??


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I am not sure , i know nothing about star trek, I just built the model.

Buzz


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Great Work On All Of These!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks steve and trendon


----------



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

n-i-c-e.............i'm working on the reissues myself and they are very time consuming and that's the assembly process, alone.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

beautiful work Buzz ! i didn't realize those Parks kits had so much detail in them. 
my fave has to be the Phantom . great skin tones ! i agree the detail on the older kits is striking , esp. when you can compare them side by side with say , the Luminator series . 
hb


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks beck and june for the great comments.
Yes, by the time I get around to paint, I am burned out from hours of putty prep and sanding etc.

Buzz


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

wow-those parks works are extreme. Let me know what contest you're entering ... so I don't! ;-)


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

and the detail on the Phantom. I look at my pile of bland untouched styrene and it's supposed to look like this? Who will step up and tell me this isn't fine ART?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

buzzconroy said:


> thanks sun, the spock kit was fun to paint, but was a bad fitting kit.
> 
> Buzz


Apologies for digging up this old post and not replying when it was new, but I'd just like to ask, Buzz, how or in what ways the Spock was a bad fitting kit. I'm hoping to get round to building the Spock kit soon (AMT version), so if possible can you tell me what problems you came across?


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice highlights and shading on that Green Beret Buzz! What type of airbrush did you use?


Great work! I really enjoyed viewing your pix!!

G.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Man I've got a Spock with Snake that MitchPD3 gave me and it reminds me I need to strip it down and get cracking on it!! I've been doing Resin kits
for the most part, but seeing your work has inspired me to start doing styrene
again!!!
Great work!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

*Dr G -airbrush*

Dr G I use a double action hp-cs eclipse iwata airbrush, using only tamiya acrylics mixed 75/25 with thinner.
Thanks again guys for the nice compliments.

Buzz


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

Buzz,

Works of art. My goodness. I am working on a Mighty Thor and am just pleased to have the darn paint cover my basecoat. Perhaps after I do about 3000 of these, I will attain a better level of competency. I fear that level as compared to yours will be more akin to me on the amoebic scale with you in the clouds conversing with Matisse or Picasso.

You are truly a gifted artist.

Rob


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words Rob....it just takes alot of practice, been modelling since 10, I am 50.

Buzz


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I finally found my way back to this thread... 'Great looking models Buzz!- GJS


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

"EXCELLENT!!":thumbsup:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*So What?*

*"Thanks for the kind words Rob....it just takes alot of practice, been modelling since 10, I am 50."*

Randy,
So what? I've been modeling since I was 10 and I'm 44. Even if I improve drastically over the next 6 years, I'll go from "lousy" up to "below credible."

--Hawg
* 


*


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Yama you ol dog, nice to see you, having doing oil paintings , helps, but practice does help.

Buzz


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Fantastic work, I'm jealous. Michael


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Spocks head halves, big gaps, body doesnt fit snug to torso, gap on left side, gaps everywhere, the serpents had major gaps, inside mouth, but its worth the effort, like Zorro said, the likeness is very good,most Auroras dont fit well anyway,the old testors enamal would fill those gaps lol.Dont let this discourage you though from building it, just takes more work.Hope this helps.
Buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job on the spock kit :thumbsup: I really like the way you painted the base and the snakes up :thumbsup:


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Wow, these pics are wonderful to look at! Phenomenol work!

-Fred


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again guys for your kind words, i will post the red knight soon, its almost completed.
Buzz


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Hey Buzz,

Is there any chance that you could e-mail me a higher resolution and larger photo of the UNCLE kits? I have both of those kits and plan on building them. I'd like to use your photo as a painting reference.

If you can, e-mail the picture to: [email protected]

If you can't, I understand.

Absolutely great-looking work!

Fred


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

Great work!Never had the Uncle kits,but i had the spock with three headed snake scene.I got it in the early seventies and made a mess of it.I was around seven at the time,and it's long gone  your model is the british release from Aurora?Did you get on E-BAY?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes its the UK one, I have 2 of them one in box, the parts are in black plastic,there is no aurora stamp on it, the amt is white plastic,no amt stamp.Got
one at chiller show in 1991, got the other off ebay.
Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Fred, you have mail.

buzz


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Thanks! Got 'em and they look really good larger like this!

Thanks Buzz,

Fred


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for the info on the Spock kit's short-comings. It's quite alist of gaps and seams! Anyway, I won't let it put me off, I'll just have to squueze more glue into those gaps. 
Did you notice that around the bottom of the Spock base, where it rests on the table or shelf, there is a slight seam, around 2mm wide, without any detail? Aurora possibly didn't mean anything by it, but AMT seem to have interpreted the seam as a water-line, as the AMT box art shows Spock's base to be an island. The AMT artwork also places the scene in Monument Valley!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes I had notice that,to be honest, this is one of Aurora's top 10 best sculptings, by Bill Lemon, just my opinion.The detail on the base is just crisp and awesome.

Buzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beautiful color combinations and blending, Buzz! I don't think I've seen a build up of the Spock kit that looked that authentic to the box art nor one that's been so well done.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

buzzconroy said:


> Yes I had notice that,to be honest, this is one of Aurora's top 10 best sculptings
> 
> Buzz
> 
> ...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Top 3! What are the other 2?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

well, blackbeard,zorro, spock,mummy,phantom,spartacus,wonder woman,superman,apache warrior, gold knight, my top favs. 
Buzz


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

My other two are Spartacus and the Tar Pit. So in Winter-Olympics style, I have them as: Gold - The Tar Pit; Silver - Mr Spock; Bronze - Spartacus.


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

Buzz,

I am planning to get an airbrush and am looking at a double action Paashe VL. However, I have never used an airbrush and was wondering if you have sage advice on lessons learned over the years. To wit, the website that carries these products (dixieart.com) also carries Iwata for about the same price. So, why do you prefer Iwata? Also, the Tamiya acrylics that you use. Are they water based? I have used Tamiya water based acrylics but assume that you are using oil based since you use paint thinner for your airbrush.

If these questions are rather simple, it is because I am still getting my feet wet.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm currently working on a Tar Pit, I'll have to post pics. It is an awesome sculpt. I agree with Randy, the Apache Warrior is right up there. Sheep and Cougar, George Washington, all great!



Cro-Magnon Man said:


> My other two are Spartacus and the Tar Pit. So in Winter-Olympics style, I have them as: Gold - The Tar Pit; Silver - Mr Spock; Bronze - Spartacus.


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

MAN...I Loved the spock kit! When i was a little kid my local drug store had the real big box kits still on the shelves along with the enterprise model with the light kit! and this was the early seventies! I had gotten both of those kits and managed to build and paint both,but they are gone.Around that time star trek was heavely in reruns along with lost in space.I never saw any lis kits on the shelves,they must have sold DYNOMITE!! I got a lis cyclops through the mail though,from captain company...CREEPY :dude:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Rob, I like the iwata,double action, because its so easy to clean, taking it apart is a breeze, I tried alot of airbrushes in the past, iwata eclispe is the best for me,Tamiya paints are water based the oil,I use tamiya acrylics, they are tricky to use at times, using hand brush, the trick is thinning them with tamiya thinner 50/50 at times, yes it is very tedious, but to me the resaults are awesome.Every modeller has there own of choice and style, it just takes practice and developing your skills and learning to mix colors, all my colors are mixed, using primery colors. Hope this helps.

Buzz


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

Buzz,

It really helped. The cleaning part seems to be the most important factor. So, an Iwata it shall be. I will find my way with the paints but don't want to re-invent the wheel. Your models and experience tell me to shut up, listen to those who know what they are doing, and start ahead of where I would otherwise be...

Thanks again,

Rob


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I love my Iwata, I'll never have another brand. Their customer service is excellent too.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

learning by errors, is the best lesson I was painting models since 10 years old, airbrushing 23 years, so it takes time,My iwata is an eclispe, sometimes I will strip a model 4 times, intil I am satisfied with model.Rich I never had it spattered, on my work, my badger 200 spattered constantly.

Buzz


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

Buzz,

How do you "strip" a model? 

Rob


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi, using scalecoat, lots of threads on this topic,
Buzz


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

I will educate myself....


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just run a search for the phrase "stripping paint" or "Castrol Super Clean", you'll get many more hits than the one or two answers you get here. Randy is right, there is a LOT of info already here.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Shamboola said:


> How do you "strip" a model?


Clear the room. Add a pole ( preferably one that goes from floor to ceiling). Dim the lights. Turn on the flashing colored lights and loud dancing music and you're ready to go! Don't forget the model, though!

You know it had to be done! :lol: 

Seriously, what I've used is stuff called ELO (easy lift off). I got it at my local hobby shop.

P-S2


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. That description would actually make for a fairly twisted but funny diorama.....


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

The other thing that i forgot to mention that worked for me is Easy Off oven cleaner. Someone from this BB mentioned it and i thought I'd try it. It work well. Maybe about 4 applications and cleaning with this product pretty well got it completely paint free. Cracks and crevises are harder to clean out so I had to use an X-acto knife. Hope that helps also.

P-S2


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

Buzz,

I am getting gready to buy an Iwata but see three different models of the Eclipse line. All are double-action. One is the BCS which is fed from the bottle below and has a .5mm nozzle. The other is the CS and is gravity fed with a .35mm tip. A final choice is the SBS which is side fed with a .35mm tip.

Suggestions?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Personally, Mine is gravity feed. It's a C plus.


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

OK. I just want to make sure I get the right one the first time.

Thanks,

Rob


----------

